# One deformed foot



## tangoismybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello! I just got my first (technically second if you count the one my parents had when I was 2 or 3) cockatiel yesterday! He's very sweet and cuddly and let me play with him for a really long time before I put him in his cage (I read that babies should be played with for a bit before going into their cage. I put him on the floor and let him explore and he always found his way to me and would sit happily (I think) on my chest.  He has bright eyes and he's curious and actually played a little bit with a shredding toy. He also loves shoes. My only concern is his left foot has 3 toes facing forward and one facing back and he kind of walks on it sideways. I called a vet that sees birds in my area and the receptionist asked if he is able to perch and I said yes. Then she told me that it's probably normal that he has 3 toes facing forward, that every bird is different, and it would be abnormal if there 2 in the front and 2 in the back. Uh, what? Anyway, he is able to perch and since I only got him yesterday I'm not really sure what is normal for him yet. Also, he has mostly solid stools but has had a few liquid poops as well. Are these serious conditions that need medical attention right away? Should I schedule a check up? Is he being super loving because he might be sick?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well first, I have a bird with 2 deformed feet and she gets around just fine. One of her feet are just like the one you described. And the some normal some watery poops are probably just from stress. Stress can cause them to have watery poops so he may continue this until he settles in more into his new home.  let me try to find a picture of Allie's feet and I will be back.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are Allie's feet:


















The first picture she has sweet potatoe on her feet so don't mind the orange.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

two of my tiels have deformed feet as well...but they are fine...they dont really have issues with anything...they get around fine


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

one question though bjknight93,do you think its possible to breed allie?will there be any problems while breeding her because of her feet?


----------



## tangoismybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Tango gets around pretty well outside of his cage. I think his cage is too narrow from back to front and he seems to have a kind of difficult time getting down to his food. It might just be that it's a new place and he's quite comfy on his rope perch. He is alert and doesn't seem sick. I just am new to birds and want to make sure I'm doing everything right for him. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Amyy I will PM you, let's keep the threads on topic!


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

when i first saw my two tiels at the petshop,they were in a cage without perches...
so i didnt really make out that they had deformed feet,because when they are sitting on a flat cage floor,you really cant make it out easily..and they were placed at a higher place...
although i got them at a good bargain,im glad that their feet isnt a problem or a hindrance to their personal growth.im sure your tiel will eat well and live a healthy life...although when my tiels tried to fly,their grip wasnt strong on the perches where they tried to land,and they often failed on landing at their desired location,but i think they will overcome that problem too....


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Amyy I will PM you, let's keep the threads on topic!


ok sure.thanks


----------

